# حديقة حيوان صينية تحتفل بزواج قردين!!!



## bent yasoo3 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*في خطوة تهدف لجذب الجمهور، نظمت حديقة الحيوان بمدينة وينلينغ الصينية حفل زفاف للقرد ووكونغ، 7سنوات، والقردة زياويا 6 سنوات*​








*

وخرجت العروس على الجمهور بفستان زفاف رائع، بصحبة عريسها الذي كان بدوره يرتدي حلة أنيقة، وقالت أجهزة الإعلام "ان الحديقة تهدف من هذه الخطوة المثيرة للجدل لتشجيع الجمهور على ارتيادها، إلا أن جماعات الدفاع عن حقوق الحيوان عبرت عن استيائها على ذلك، لأن الصين اشتهرت بالقسوة في التعامل مع الحيوانات". 
جدير بالذكر أن حديقة شنغهاي ألغت في عام 2006 برنامجا لتنظيم مباريات بين الحيوانات تحت مسمى "الأولمبياد الحيوانية"، بعد اتهامها بالقسوة على الحيوان من قبل جماعات الحفاظ على الحياة البرية، وكان البرنامج يحتوي على فقرات رياضية تقدمها الحيوانات، مثل مباريات ملاكمة بين حيوانات الكنغرو ومروضيها، وعروض للدببة في المصارعة وقيادة الدراجات. 
وشملت احتفالات الأعياد الصينية في مايو عام 2007 فقرة لأحد مروضي الحيوانات يطارد دبا يقود دراجة، ضمن برنامج لعروض الحيوانات*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ياجيسى​


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

ا الف مبروكككككككككككككك


----------



## bent yasoo3 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة ياجيسى​



* عيونك الحلوه .. ميرسي لمرورك *​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ا الف مبروكككككككككككككك



* ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر ..*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*عسوله ربنا يهنيهم*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا جيسي*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف مبروك *
*جميل خالص*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *عسوله ربنا يهنيهم*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا جيسي*​



*ميرسي ع مرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

fofo.com قال:


> *الف مبروك *
> *جميل خالص*​



* ميرسي لمرورك ..*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك وساكنين فى اى جبلاية عشان ابارك بنفسى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> الف مبروك وساكنين فى اى جبلاية عشان ابارك بنفسى
> هههههههههههههه



* ههههههههههه ، ميرسي ع مرورك حبيبتي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة اوى يا جيسى

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة اوى يا جيسى
> 
> شكرا ليكى​



*ميرسي لمرورك ..~​*


----------



## maro sweety (22 أكتوبر 2009)

عساسيل جداااااااا ربنا يخليهم لبعض وعقبال البكارى


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> عساسيل جداااااااا ربنا يخليهم لبعض وعقبال البكارى



*ميرسي لمرورك ..​*


----------



## ارووجة (22 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههه ياسلام
ميرسي عالموضوع


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههه ياسلام
> ميرسي عالموضوع



* ميرسي لمرورك ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
عسل
ميرسى يا جيسى​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> عسل
> ميرسى يا جيسى​



* ميرسي لمرورك ..*​


----------



## twety (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*يلا عقبال ما نحتفل بالسبوع بقى*
*ميرسى ياقمر لتعبك*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *يلا عقبال ما نحتفل بالسبوع بقى*
> *ميرسى ياقمر لتعبك*



*ميرسي لمرورك يإقمر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
جميله 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جميله
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



* ميرسي كتير ع مرورك​*


----------



## zezza (23 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههه يا خراشى على الجمال 
ربنا يتمم بخير و يهنى سعيد بسعيدة

شكرا جيسى على الاخبار الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههه يا خراشى على الجمال
> ربنا يتمم بخير و يهنى سعيد بسعيدة
> 
> شكرا جيسى على الاخبار الحلوة
> ربنا يباركك



*  ههههههههههه ، ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## نفرتاري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
حلوة الالمبيات الحيوانية دى
ميرسى يا جيسى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> حلوة الالمبيات الحيوانية دى
> ميرسى يا جيسى
> ربنا يباركك*



* ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
تب كويس  عقبال ما نفرح بالبنى ادمين
ميرسى ياقمرة​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> تب كويس  عقبال ما نفرح بالبنى ادمين
> ميرسى ياقمرة​*



*هههههههه ، ميرسي ع مرورك حبيبتي​*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_زواج مبارك والف مبروك للعروسين
هههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا جيسي
_​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _زواج مبارك والف مبروك للعروسين
> هههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا جيسي
> _​



*الرب يبارك في عمرك هههههههه ، ميرسي لمرورك​*


----------

